# Uber and Lyft app issues



## Bjo16 (Aug 13, 2015)

Not sure if its just me and my phone or do other poeple have this issue also? i have an iphone 6. its just been replaced by apple a few weeks ago due to th elast one not responding correctly to touch.

If im not in the uber app and its in the backround and i get a request and open the app to accept it, the trip disappears. Its getting really bad for me. just today i lost 2 trips because of this. its a daily thing now. or i also get the crap where i accept the trip and then it says error and the request timed out. 

The same bs happens to me on lyft now also. just disappears or if i do have enough time to accept it and hit accept and it then disappears. 

also not to mention the fact that lyft is constantly sending me texts saying i have lost contact witht he system. occasionally i get singed off also. 
ive had a few rides that i had to adjust because it didnt calculate right, but mostly the rides have been ok.

the same with uber lately also. the blue bar up top will disappear and sometimes im still on but sometimes the app just resets with that blue screen like its loading or ill get a notice in the app saying it appears you have gone offline. also lots of times after i end the trip it wont let me rate the passenger and jsut freezes and then resets a min later. 
ive also had some long trips screw me and jsut registered in a straight line and i had to adjust. 


Its getting really frustrating here and i dunno what to do.


----------



## fubermotion (Oct 19, 2017)

Bjo16 said:


> also not to mention the fact that lyft is constantly sending me texts saying i have lost contact witht he system. occasionally i get singed off also.
> 
> also lots of times after i end the trip it wont let me rate the passenger and jsut freezes and then resets a min later.


These both happen to me every day. iPhone 6S in healthy shape.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

My S8+ works great


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

Bjo16 said:


> Not sure if its just me and my phone or do other poeple have this issue also? i have an iphone 6. its just been replaced by apple a few weeks ago due to th elast one not responding correctly to touch.
> 
> If im not in the uber app and its in the backround and i get a request and open the app to accept it, the trip disappears. Its getting really bad for me. just today i lost 2 trips because of this. its a daily thing now. or i also get the crap where i accept the trip and then it says error and the request timed out.
> 
> ...


Hey bro , I have exactly exactly same problems you have , do you think is the iPhone 6 problem? I have a 6 plus. My friend have a samsung never have that problem. 
One night app freeze I missed a request in sfo then whole night was suck. 
The other day I missed the only select I had.


----------



## Bjo16 (Aug 13, 2015)

I dunno I never had these issues until maybe a few months ago. Maybe the new iOS is messing it up???


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

Get the battery replaced, now Apple only charge $29.


----------



## cobraco (Jul 6, 2016)

I am having the same issues on a 6 plus. Lyft changing to google nav doesn't get the address and I have to retry, lyft losing contact with the system. Uber app freezing sometimes when rating passenger.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Why does it sound like...

These could be reception issues...

Maybe in redialing the power issue...

They might have lowered the power...

That is used by the xmit/receive wifi...

Rakos


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

My Uber App and WAZE have been freezing up the last couple days, along with the same issues as above. Also, at John Wayne Airport, it takes forever to show what number I am in the queue. I still get rides though. I think I'll go to the Apple Store today and get a new battery and see if that helps.


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

Got a new iPhone X still has the problem, when I done a trip and try to complete it , it freezes


----------



## Gator91 (Nov 15, 2017)

I noticed the other night, only really towards the end of the night, when I accepted a ping my phone will just freeze and take about a minute or two for their location to pop up. Even had a few times where a message popped up that something went wrong with the network and lost the trip. Also freezes when I start a trip so my navi doesn's pop up right away. Could just be cell service issues though. I have an iPhone 7 plus.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

cobraco said:


> I am having the same issues on a 6 plus. Lyft changing to google nav doesn't get the address and I have to retry, lyft losing contact with the system. Uber app freezing sometimes when rating passenger.


This. Been happening since New Years on my phone. Switched to Waze it got so annoying. Lyft Problem solved. Uber still freezes on ratings sometimes.


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> This. Been happening since New Years on my phone. Switched to Waze it got so annoying. Lyft Problem solved. Uber still freezes on ratings sometimes.


That suck when happens in airport, i will miss the request and Uber won't give me another one unless I wait another hour.


----------

